# Lee Kam Wing Video



## Jason Striker II (Feb 23, 2012)

I had the privilege of studying under this master, only for a few months, some years back when I was in Hong Kong.  Lee Kam Wing I found not only to be a true expert in 7 Star mantis but also a fine person.

Anyway, although the video is not top quality, take note of the very quick hand work, snapping low kicks, and smooth "running footwork" of  Mr. Lee.

http://justwushu.com/videos/387/seven-star-praying-mantis


----------

